# No account lawyer here



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been lying to folks for many years right after I stepped off the campus at Duke. This was before the time of troubles for the lacrose team. I'm an Albert Camus fan hence the Absurdist moniker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

